
Most People Hate the Electoral College, but It’s Not Going Away Soon - bdcravens
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/most-people-hate-the-electoral-college-but-its-not-going-away-soon/
======
chinese_donald
The Electoral College is only hated by Democrats because it would unfairly
give the coasts with the largest cities (New York and California) an unfair
advantage in all future elections...which just happen to be completely
Democrat.

I, for one, don't want the those two states dictating law for the entire US.
The system is not perfect, but human nature has not changed in 200 years, and
the founders were brilliant when it was designed.

I would have accepted either candidate because this is how a free nation
works. You vote, and the results might not be what you like.

The Democrats need to clean their wounds, figure out why they lost, and
actually learn the needs of the people. CNN and many of the other MSM has even
tried to pass Trump's win off as uneducated white men and women, which
couldn't be further from the truth.

My Facebook feed has been filled with some of the most hypocritical and
childish people I have ever seen. Before the election, everyone around me was
saying that if Trump supporters protest the election results, it was hurting
the Democratic process. Now that Trump won, there are protests everywhere
(including those same people).

Once again, it proves to me that most people only support things out of their
own self-interest and if given even the slightest amount of power, they
wouldn't give the other side any freedoms or rights.

It's easy to see how evil dictators of our past came to power (and no, Trump
is not an evil dictator) and millions of 'undesirables' get slaughtered with
ease.

I'm one of the only people I know that gives everyone a chance (even if I
don't like what they have to say). I find even seemingly intelligent people
seem to lose their shit and immediately argue like a teenager when there are
dissenting viewpoints. Safe spaces only make this kind of behavior worse.

The problem is that it's becoming harder and harder to have a view or an
opinion that diverges from the current narrative. If you want to have a civil
discussion, you will be silenced, attacked (sometimes physically and online),
and you might even get fired from your job (if someone decides to contact your
employer or boycott it).

This is why the election polls were so wrong: many people feared telling
anyone they were going to vote for Trump because they didn't want to get
attacked and possibly lose their livelihood.

~~~
kafkaesq
_CNN and many of the other MSM has even tried to pass Trump 's win off as
uneducated white men and women, which couldn't be further from the truth._

If you look at polling data, there are consistent correlations between
education level and stated voting intent. So while there are definitely a
number of complex factors at play, but I wouldn't say that that statement
"couldn't be further for the truth".

 _Before the election, everyone around me was saying that if Trump supporters
protest the election results, it was hurting the Democratic process. Now that
Trump won, there are protests everywhere (including those same people)._

My read on the protests it that people are overwhelmingly protesting the hate,
ignorance and general obnoxiousness _behind_ the vote -- not the electoral
vote itself.

And in particular, they're not employing birther-style denialist tactics
against it (which you can be quite sure Trump's people would have done, had
things either not gone his way).

